# No posts



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

The activity here on this board has dwindled down to next to nothing. 
Are your fingers to frozen from the winter to type or what.
There ar a lot of knowledgble people here with good information to share.
If we don't post then how are we going to impress the newbies about what we know?


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

lol...sorry! I'll try to post more.


----------



## JW Parker (Oct 18, 2008)

I get to thinking, would they really be intrested in my thoughts and then I just don't post what I was thanking.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Jw
Post yout thoughts.
I provide disater preparedness seminars. I have been doing this for a very long time. I can not tell how many people I have meet over the years with needed information who also thought no one realy wants to know what I think.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I really miss JeepHammer's input, seems to me that when he stopped posting a lot of other knowledgeable people did as well.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

A lot of the posts that used to take place on the forum were "flame" related. At one point Jeephammer actually got banned for being involved in a lot of hostile posting.

The forum used to be a much more combative and unfriendly place. I like the way it is now. It is much more peaceful and thoughtful. A lot of the old activity was just people posting insults at each other. There's a lot more information now and a lot less attitude.


----------



## Farnorthdan (Jan 3, 2009)

It really has died down here, been spending most of my time on other forums with more action.....I guess I'm already on too many, but I still try to pop in here occasionally..


DS


----------



## endurance (Nov 26, 2008)

I do think there's a challenge when you eliminate discussions about guns. While I like the fact that this forum isn't dominated by them, many forums function fine without a total ban. It seems to be a silly rule when some members can start a thread on the assault weapons ban and that's ok, but we can't talk about the guns that are actually banned. Seems to be some hypocracy there... but it's not my forum...


----------



## vikx (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't know what Jeep may have said or not; only the posts I read. I found them interesting and apt to be replied to. Sometimes a little controversy is necessary in order to get folks to respond...

I wish this forum was more active right now but Spring is coming and perhaps an improvement in the economy-maybe it's hard for some of us to to keep on paying for internet when the job is gone.

I'm hangin' in there and look forward to everyone's input! VK


----------



## Evanesence (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, I have been reading around here for a while but today I made my first post. I should start posting more I suppose....
I like the peacefulness of this forum. Most of these forums are dominated by firearm talk, religion, and politics and that just gets all too messy to keep up with! I know that there would be much more activity if political talk was allowed, given the current situation but power to the peaceful, afterall!

Just wanted to share my thoughts on the place.


----------



## Evanesence (Feb 27, 2009)

*Forgot to mention...*

I also think a good amount of people in the far south are getting ready for their spring gardening or at least just enjoying time outdoors this week, the weather is beautiful here in Texas. In the mid 80's! It's nice, but all good things must come to an end.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am entering another deep-freeze here in Calgary, working one full-time job and one part-time job and one "any-time"-job just to try to make ends meet with this recession going on. My full-time job is going to be moving to more of a "part-time" status with forced un-paid "vacations" from time to time during the months.

Right now - running from job-to-job I don't have much time to post - just check-in to make sure that things are still moving smoothly and get rid of whatever spam shows up .. 

I'll probably have new information to share towards the middle / end of summer as I am hoping to be able to get onto an acreage and start building up my dream-home - 100% off-grid.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't post a lot but do pop in every couple of days to keep up on whats going on. Lots of knowledgable folks here and I can usually find an answer to a question I have without asking. 

Tim


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I've been working a lot - about seven days a week - plus road trips. I like to comment but I usually don't post long articles anyway.


----------



## slappysquirrel (Jan 13, 2009)

*Hello from New Mexico*

I'm a newbie, and will be popping in. I host another forum called the Victory Diner and visit several others of friends I've been with for several years. I'm been involved in working disasters including Columbia Shuttle, Katrina, and Rita in emergency communications.

I've been concerned about preparing for the hard times ahead and this forum appears to have much useful information.

VICTORY DINER


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

jebrown said:


> The activity here on this board has dwindled down to next to nothing.
> Are your fingers to frozen from the winter to type or what.
> There ar a lot of knowledgble people here with good information to share.
> If we don't post then how are we going to impress the newbies about what we know?


I've got three forums,only one "survival"related.All dead as a door nail exept for the occasional troll.other forums too,must be hunting season or everyone trying to conserve thier internet or something.


----------



## Big Georgia Red (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello folk
I've been reading the forum for a little while and registered the other day. I have been trying to find an online place to visit and discuss the subjects related with this site. But without the hostilities, (and moderators that always seem to drag a thread way off topic if they don't like the subject) that one finds on some of the other survival related sites.

I would like to see this forum liven up a little (as in more posting of info for discussion). I don't know how it used to be as someone mentioned above, but it seems to be a rite civil place now. I know I have liked what I've seen so far and hope to be around for a while.

I know a little about a lot of things, but don't know a lot about everything. If I see something I think I can contribute I'll speak up.

Red


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Big Georgia Red said:


> I know a little about a lot of things, but don't know a lot about everything. If I see something I think I can contribute I'll speak up.
> 
> Red


thanx, Red


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Seminar info*



jebrown said:


> Jw ... I provide disaster preparedness seminars... can not tell how many people I have meet over the years with needed information who also thought no one really wants to know what I think.


I would like to see an outline of subject matter you cover in your seminars. Here is what we covered in ours: our ppt. resentation may be downloaded at 
W4AVA.ORG

OBJECTIVES:

Why teach "survival" in the city? 
Catastrophes vs. disasters 
This is about your SURVIVAL, not volunteering 
Priorities for human survival 
Break-out sessions: 
Shelter construction 
Fire making 
Signaling 
Equipment and supplies 
Social implications of disasters 
Personal security concerns

Disaster V. Catastrophe 
Disasters are short term 
"Make do for 3-4 days until help arrives&#8230;" 
Catastrophic events are long term 
Katrina-scale hurricane, tsunami, earthquake 
Major terror attack, nuclear detonation, dirty bomb 
No help is coming soon, "you are on your own"

Why? 
Complete loss of civil infrastructure 
Minimal or no police, fire or EMS response 
No electricity, municipal water, communications 
Transport of fuel / food is severely impaired 
Public safety agencies will be overwhelmed 
Recovery is long term (over 30 days)

Situational awareness, basic knowledge and 
a "survivor's mindset" enable you to cope effectively

STOP Calm down, and size up your situation&#8230; 
THINK Anticipate which hazards are most likely 
Take stock of materials and resources around you 
OBSERVE Orient yourself to your surroundings 
PLAN Select equipment and supplies appropriately 
ACT! Execute your plan, evaluate progress, adjust, "party on."

PREPAREDNESS 
Have an evacuation kit ready at all times 
Don't presume that a disaster will be short-term 
Pack essentials first, then consider comfort items 
In real emergences, forget last-minute purchases 
Plan for more supplies than you "think" you may need 
Inspect / renew your supplies each spring and fall 
Provide entertainment for young children.

FIRST AID AND SANITATION 
Maintain personal and family health 
Prompt treatment reduces infection risk 
Sanitation reduces risk of disease vectors 
Water borne illnesses, diarrhea 
Major cause of dehydration 
Increases your survivability!

The "Stay or Evacuate" Decision 
If evacuation is not mandatory, the same safety rules 
for entering a structure apply to using your home as shelter

DO NOT OCCUPY IF: 
There is structural damage 
(6 sides of the "box" are not plumb) 
Utilities cannot be controlled 
Structure was damaged in a fire 
DO NOT occupy a floor that has been flooded, 
micotoxins from molds are respiratory hazard!

Sheltering at Home During an Emergency 
For using a building without working utilities as shelter

Exhaust - candles, camp stoves, lanterns, generators, 
heaters, charcoal grills, all generate carbon monoxide 
and must not be used indoors! 
Open flame - above ignition sources 
must never be left unattended! 
Fuel - most of the above require flammable fuels 
to operate, which must be stored outdoors. 
Use Fire Marshal approved fuel containers

Improvised Emergency Shelters 
As in all real estate, most important is location: 
Avoid low spots with poor drainage 
Seek a gently sloped area so that surface water drains away 
Sheltered from prevailing winds 
Away from bodies of water (attracts insects and animals) 
Insulated from direct contact with ground, rock, 
or concrete, which conducts away body heat.

Avoid as shelter: 
Areas around downed utility lines 
In or near culverts 
Within the "collapse zone" of a damaged building 
(maintain 2:1 ratio of distance away to building height)

Improvised Shelters: 
Sheds 
Tents 
Tarps 
Vehicles

Emergency Shelter Materials:

Salvage building materials from debris or 
from damaged structures only when it can be done safely 
TYVEK building wrap 
Plastic sheeting 
Roofing paper and shingles 
Siding, plywood 
Chain link fence 
Lumber 
Carpeting 
Wire, rope, and fasteners

Build Your Shelter In Layers

Structural framing: lumber, plywood, fencing, metal 
Fasteners: reinforce structural connections with nails, wire or rope ties, wooden spikes 
Water and wind proofing: TYVEK, plastic sheeting, tarp, shingles, roofing paper 
Insulation: drywall, leaves, tree branches, carpeting, (may also be used as ballast to hold water/wind proofing layer in place)

FIRE: 
Maintains body temperature 
Great morale booster 
Deters wild animals and insects 
Boils water 
Cooks food 
Used as day (smoke) 
or night (light) signal

FIRE MAKING METHODS 
Matches or lighter 
Flint and steel (Doan Machinery Corp. Fire Starter) 
Use cotton ball and petroleum jelly as tinder 
Battery and steel wool 
Fresnel lens

WATER SUPPLY 
Minimum for drinking 
1 gallon per person, per day 
More water is needed for 
Cooking and food preparation 
Personal hygiene, sanitation and decontamination 
Store a two week supply as minimum 
Food grade containers with screw caps 
Away from direct sunlight

EMERGENCY WATER SOURCES 
Captive water in household hot water tank and interior plumbing is OK 
Filter cloudy water to remove particulates, using an EPA-rated filter 
with a pore size ≤ 1 micron, then: 
Disinfect with Clorox (6% sodium hypochlorite) add 8 drops of Chlorox 
bleach per gallon if clear, 16 drops if cloudy, let water stand 15 minutes before use 
Or boil vigorously for 15 minutes 
Store potable water in clean containers.

All natural sources (from springs, ponds, rivers or streams) 
must be boiled or chemically disinfected. 
Chemical disinfection or boiling - Kills bacteria and viruses 
Doesn't remove particulates or chemical pollutants 
Filtration - Coffee filters, etc. remove gross particulates only 
EPA-rated filters (pore size smaller than 1 micron) are needed 
to remove bacteria, viruses and Giardia cysts, but don't remove chemical pollutants. 
Distillation is the most effective method.

FOOD 
Lowest of the seven survival priorities 
Need is mostly mental, because we are used to eating regularly 
Healthy people will do OK without food for a week or more, if they are well hydrated 
Balanced nutrition is a important health factor for elderly and infants.

SHELF LIFE OF FOOD STORED IN THE HOME 
Food in a refrigerator is safe for a day after the power goes off, 
either use it in 24 hours or throw it away 
Frozen food is safe if there are still ice crystals, 
once thawed, cook and consume it within 24 hours 
Next use non-perishables and dry staples 
Canned foods are best for long term storage 
(up to 4 years) but are heavy to transport and bulky to store 
Dry packaged foods are easiest to transport 
Choose foods requiring minimal preparation 
Eat at least one balanced meal daily 
Include nutritional supplements in supplies 
Drink enough water.

TOOLS AND EQUIPMENT 
Folding utility knife or multi-tool 
Scout type, Leatherman®, Swiss Army or Mil-K-818 
Manual can opener, if not on utility knife 
Sturdy fixed blade, such as 5" Mil. Aircrew Survival Knife 
For chopping, digging, or as pry bar 
Shovel, Gerber field spade or similar 
Hand saw, #7947 Fiskars Woodzig Pruning Saw, folding 10" 
Axe

ESSENTIAL SUPPLIES 
Each person should have their own backpack of personal essentials 
Flashlight 
Portable radio 
Extra batteries 
First Aid Kit, (containing a first aid manual) 
Personal medications and sanitation supplies 
Cooking and eating utensils 
Wool blanket or sleeping bag for each person 
Sturdy shoes and extra socks 
Rain gear 
Change of warm clothing and underwear 
Items for special needs, care of infants

Evacuate or Stay? - Do you have a plan?

Where will you go? Is it safe to travel?

Can you REALLY get there?

Do you have enough resources to make it work?

Warn friends not to invite others to come and evacuate with them 
They'll overwhelm your limited resources!

Never allow family members to be separated 
Even if it means waiting for later rescue and/or evacuation

Lessons from Hurricane Katrina - When help arrives, you may get it 
"&#8230;&#8230;.whether you want it or not."

Don't believe that all rescuers will respect your property 
Relief workers from other States often don't know local laws 
Relief organizations have their own bureaucratic requirements that may conflict with your needs 
Expect frustration over lack of communication and empathy by rescuers and local/State government.

COURSE SUMMARY:

Positive attitude - Stop Think Observe Plan

First Aid / Sanitation - Maintain proper hygiene, preserve family health, prevent illness or injury

Shelter - Protection from environmental hazards - use Time, Distance, Shielding

Signaling / Communication- be heard / seen

Fire - Warmth, light, food prep, water sterilization

Water - Prevent water-borne illnesses through filtration, chemical sterilization, boiling or distillation

Food - Eat at least one balanced meal daily, drink enough water, include nutritional supplements

Equipment- Flashlight, knife, saw, axe, shovel

Planning - Prepare a Kit, Make A Plan! 
Ready.gov - Prepare. Plan. Stay Informed.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

For my personally it's starting to be Spring weather so I've been swamped doing outdoor work. Starting the garden and building around the house. Getting my rain water collection system fully in tact before what little spring rain we hope to get. We are in the worst drought in 100 years right now.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

ke4sky said:


> I would like to see an outline of subject matter you cover in your seminars. Here is what we covered in ours: our ppt. resentation may be downloaded at
> W4AVA.ORG
> 
> [.. deleted due to length ..]
> ...


I pulled in that .PPT file .. it is quite basic in information nature - nothing to substantial but enough information that if someone wants to learn more, they can look up on the 'net more information (BTW: some great links listed in it).

Something that I learned from that .PPT file:

*Scott's Liquid Gold Mold Control* has alot of uses, but, according to the .PPT file, are we supposed to use it on our flesh to control chemical and biological agents or just on walls / floors?

I use *Spray Nine* for cleaning just about everything in my house - bathroom, kitchen - all places that are always "dirty" .. would Spray Nine (which is listed as effective anti-AIDS control) work as well as *Scott's Liquid Gold Mold Control* ???

I have to ask - how fast do you type??? You always have lots of information in all your posts ..


----------



## set2survive (Dec 29, 2008)

There are a lot of forums and not much time lately to read and post. I do think this is one of the best but it has been made a little less useful when the ban was placed on gun talk.
Guns are an integal part of survival and I tend to visit those forums first. Just my two cents.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

ke4sky 
I reviewed your information and found it to be very good and informative. Who ever put it together did an outstanding job.
However I use a somewhat different approach. Your plan covers all aspects of disaster preparedness from the beginning. However most of my seminars are geared different for each group. Therefore I don’t have a one size fits all plan. Not saying that is that there is anything wrong with it but for the most part the people I deal with a fairly educated about surviving and pretty well informed. What I do is mainly fine tune their preparedness.
Living here in Oklahoma, like it or not people have learned how to be disaster ready. Many want to be even more prepared which is why they contact me. 
Common disasters here as you probably are aware of include tornadoes and other severe weather. Floods, high summer temperatures winter cold, ice, snow, freezing rain etc.
I also discuss possible hazards they sometimes don’t think of. The city I live in has the highest capacity for grain storage in the United States. A couple of years ago we had an ADM flour mill experience a flour dust explosion injuring one worker and killing another. A fireball shot out over 300’ feet from the building. I live in close proximity to all of these grain storage elevators. Even though a lot of farmers around here raise wheat they tend to forget about how explosive grain dust can be.
On the east side of town is a fertilizer plant. They make anhydrous ammonia at this location.
Much of this product is shipped in Railroad tank cars. This all passes about ¼ mile from my house.
There is also an Air Force base on the South side of town. We have a major North/South and East/West intersection for state highways. There is a Hazardous Waste site in the East part of OK. Both of these highways are used by trucks transporting their cargo to this waste site.
All of these places provide enormous danger to our city and the outlying area.
Many of the people in this area are not aware of the potential that is in our city. This is a lot of what I make them aware of.
This is an agricultural area. People living here are used to self sufficiency.
They already know about how to store large quantities of food. How to start fires using a variety of methods. Many of them have water wells on their property. Many have a house sometimes 2 or 3 on their property as well as several barns and out buildings that can be utilized in the event of a disaster. 
They know that help can be a long time in coming if at all. This happens every year for them as they live several miles out in the country away from the city. I do explain to them that hospitals may be overwhelmed and by the time they arrive they may wait for days to be seen by a doctor.
A lot of equipment to have on hand to deal with damaged structures is part of the day to day equipment for them. 
I live in the city so driving can be a little tricky at times during cold weather. Not for them, they just climb on their tractor and head into town or wherever else they need to go.
They have root cellars and storage sheds for large amounts of food. Most come to town to shop once a week but a lot come only once a month. They are adept at going long periods of time without the need to restock. It is a way of life for them. They grow a lot of their own produce and can it. They grow most of their own Beef and Pork. 
For the most part these are self-sufficient people. What they are most interested in is a BOB.
What do they need to get by on for 3 to 5 days? How much water per person per day. How much toilet paper. What is the best method for cooking and on what kind of stove.
Things that a lot of people never think about are; feminine hygiene products. Medicine for diarrhea. That is the most common ailment in dealing with disasters. Poor food sanitation, personal hygiene and the biggest cause of diarrhea is stress. Another example is a family of four. They have paper plates in a twenty plate pack. Two meals a day times for four people times 3 days is 24 plates needed. No sharp edged knife for cutting food. Nothing to store leftovers. Another item many people overlook is a mechanical can opener. Disposable cups for drinking are often overlooked too
These are the situations I deal with for abut 95 percent of my seminars. When I am contacted I ask them what they have in mind and what areas are of concern to them. Then I go about providing the answers and information that they are worried about.
Therefore I don’t have a standard written syllabus that I work from.
I have had people tell me that they want specific information on one or more subjects. They don’t want to sit and listen to someone who is trying to tell them how to build a fire when they do that several times a week. Or how much wood they need to have on hand or how to can their produce from their garden.
A lot of them have already read up on disaster preparedness but if they haven’t or want more information I have three books that I recommend; Are you ready from FEMA and 98.6 degrees or The Art of Keeping your Ass Alive as well as When All Hell Breaks Loose. Stuff you need to know when disaster strikes These two books were written by Cody Lundin, both of which are available in most bookstores as well as Amazon.com. 
I also discuss with them on things to consider in a disaster so they can decide on when to stay or when it is time to evacuate and how and to where. Different people have different situations. On some of these farms and many families that live in the city there are older adults that are handicapped and can’t strike out on foot. I for one will have to either stay put or leave in my vehicle. I am 70% disabled and have problems with my legs that would prevent me from walking more than ½ mile at the most. So if I can’t drive then I would have to stay put no matter what. This is a very major concern for a lot of families. What to do with older and handicapped family members.
Disaster training manuals only mention to be prepared for the elderly or handicapped. They don’t give specific information on what may be needed or what to due. Why. Because they don’t know. On family upon inquiring with one city manager in their town who also did double duty as the city Emergency Manager on how to prepare with a family member in a wheel chair, he told them that handicapped people were of no concern to him and to seek help elsewhere. His brother was the mayor and provided no support or assistance either. He had the same lack of concern that his brother did.
If I can be of any other assistance or have any questions, just contact me.


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> *Scott's Liquid Gold Mold Control* has alot of uses, but, according to the .PPT file, are we supposed to use it on our flesh to control chemical and biological agents or just on walls / floors?...
> I have to ask - how fast do you type??? You always have lots of information in all your posts ..


Scott's Mold Control is for surfaces, not for flesh. You need to read the safety information on the box.

The information I post comes mostly from our emergency management server and is "in the can" so I can just "cut & paste."


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Well I think I've done my share of posting since joining this site at about 2:00AM. Oh well it's a great website well worth posting things that will help others with things that we may have learned, a lot of the time from the school of hard knocks. I have building projects that are frequently added to by "honey do's" so I'm not usually left with idle time, but it's nice to take a little time to pass on things I've learned in 66 years of being on this planet.


----------



## Smithy (Oct 15, 2008)

I've been absent, because the day after Christmas, I loaded up my motorcycle and headed across the country to start an accellerated Masters program in California. I been busy, to put it modestly.

I'll see if I can poke in a little more often, but as of December, I know I felt that for every thought I offered, I got more arguement or detraction that it felt worth. If you guys think that's changed lately, I'll be happy to post up more. Especially on the subject of edged steel.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Good luck in school.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I stopped coming around, back in Jan. No offence intended to the folks that enjoyed his posts, but I was tired of Jeep's holier-than-though attitude. Everyone here is preparing for whatever tsunami may come our way in any way they can. Personally, I feel it's going to be economic. To have one person telling us to get out there and do it _his_ way or it's wrong, just got old real quick. I believe we all have experiences to contribute for the benefit of all whether you're from the country or the city. 
It appears to be a little less combative here now so I'll come in more often.


----------



## endurance (Nov 26, 2008)

There is way too much BS in this forum without enough people calling them out on it. While I think Jeep was out of line at times, there's some absolute crap being touted as gospel here and nobody is calling them out on it. I don't have the energy or personality to be the next Jeep, so for the most part, I've found other forums and found greener pastures.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

I would like to see every one here offering help to one another to prepare for disasters that they feel that might strike them.
Natural disqaster will happen that is a given and can't be argued with. It is just which one(s) will strike where you live.
Argueing about theothwawkit government takeover, economic collapse, invasion by other countries or tshthf is just theory or speculation. No one can prove that it will happen and no one can prove that it won't. It all boils down to personal opinion. Calling each other names, refereing to which orfice one's head is in accomplishes and proves nothing.
The conspiracy theorists need to boost thier low self-esteem by thinking they are smarter than others, they think the are smart enough to see what others can't. They have no more proof to support what they think than the others do who disagree.
Conspiracy theory is a legitmate psychlogical disorder. Not my saying but that of Psychologists/psychiatrists.
So let's stop quareling about what can or can't be proved and start providing each other with disater preparedness and or homesteading advice or whatever advice one asks for.
I think our time will be better spent and we can accomplish much more if we help one another as opposed to argueing.
I signed up to provide information to those in need of learning. Nothing else.
Beside, the bickering may scare off some newbies who coud provide us with knowledge of their ownthat we may deperately need.


----------



## endurance (Nov 26, 2008)

jebrown said:


> I would like to see every one here offering help to one another to prepare for disasters that they feel that might strike them.
> Natural disqaster will happen that is a given and can't be argued with. It is just which one(s) will strike where you live.
> ...
> I signed up to provide information to those in need of learning. Nothing else.
> Beside, the bickering may scare off some newbies who coud provide us with knowledge of their ownthat we may deperately need.


That said, do you want accurate information or just information. Some posts give false information, some fact check. I think management needs to clarify the mission statement of this forum. What is the purpose of this space? If there can't be an open discussion about potential threats, then are we resigned to just talking about what's really going to kill us? Then we turn into a nutrition website, since this is what really kills Americans:
Heart disease: 652,091
Cancer: 559,312
Stroke (cerebrovascular diseases): 143,579
Chronic lower respiratory diseases: 130,933
Accidents (unintentional injuries): 117,809
Diabetes: 75,119
Alzheimer's disease: 71,599
Influenza/Pneumonia: 63,001
Nephritis, nephrotic syndrome, and nephrosis: 43,901
Septicemia: 34,136
Not too much mention of zombie hordes or for that matter, earthquakes, economic collapse (unless that fits into accidents?), or tornadoes. Sure, we could talk about helping folks quit smoking that are here, but I'm sure that would lead to a real lively debate.

I think this forum is in an identity crisis and needs some core members to get it back on track, but who that core group is depends on the direction management wants it to go.


----------



## Smithy (Oct 15, 2008)

endurance said:


> There is way too much BS in this forum without enough people calling them out on it. While I think Jeep was out of line at times, there's some absolute crap being touted as gospel here and nobody is calling them out on it. I don't have the energy or personality to be the next Jeep, so for the most part, I've found other forums and found greener pastures.


That's why it's a forum. The group will weed out good info from bad. I doubt many come here, and read every post as if it were doG's own truth... and if they do, then little we do can help them. It's the internet, not a professional society of knowledge guardians.

Unless you propose we elect an oracle of truth, and submit all our ideas through them for approval prior to posting, then I don't see how any come-and-go forum like this can ever meet the standard you propose. It will be a good group if enough people take the proper tone of providing information based on personal experience, and couch it in terms of "this is what works for me, perhaps it might work for you" instead of the Jeep-isms we seemed to suffer from before.

I will try to be accurate, I will always be honest, and I think most intelligent people can perform a sniff-test of ideas that seem wonky at best, and harmful to our welfare at worst. I wouldn't get too bent out of shape when someone, in good faith, posts incorrect information. That is, after all, why we're here... to air it, discuss it, and take for ourselves the nuggets that may be of use to us. Nobody's holding a gun to your head and saying, "there lies truth, follow it or die". Geez.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't think it's what you say but rather how you say it. I regularly disagree with others on the forum but I do so in a polite way and with due respect. I think when people channel their inner "whatever" into the keyboard and start 

TYPING EVERYTHING IN ALL CAPS!!! SAYING THIS IS WHAT EVERYONE HAS TO DO

---------------- I'M RIGHT YOU'RE WRONG!!! DO WHAT I SAY OR YOU'RE AN IDIOT!!!!

It's a little hard for anyone to take. I'd prefer prepared society to be a polite society.


----------



## Smithy (Oct 15, 2008)

You make an excellent point, sir. I will, for my part, try to do just that. Civility costs nothing, and can be worth everything, especially in a limited communication format like the written word.


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

*Well..........*

I haven't been here for awhile except a quick pop in a couple of times to see what was going on so I decided to drop in tonight and it sure seems things have changed. I must admit I also got really weary of Jeephammer's constant drum beat of "My Way Or The Highway" on every post a couple of months ago and I had some winter projects that needed my complete attention so posting on internet sites took a back seat to other things in my life.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Some thing that is often over looked on this and other forums is something I have learned over the years in dealing with disater victims.
What is right and works for you may not be right and work for others.
You may feel that you are right and think someone is an idiot because they don't agree with you. You are right in what works for you but unless they are in the same situation, all you are is an armchair quaterback.
Many things that are tried and true in on situation will not work becasue it has been tried already and it failed.
A lot onf my information has been gleaned over the years by talking with people and being involved first hand with what does and doesn't work. 
Lets share what we know and realize that it may not workor even be practical for others.
As an example many talk about possibly walking as a means of bugging out. That would work for many people. I know of some who have done so. I am not one of them due to health reasons. I am 70% disabled and have very limited walking ability. I could manage aboute 500 to 700 feet maximum before my legs would give out, this is just walking and not carrying a BOB, then I would need over one hour to recuperate then the next walking session would be even shorter
I will either bug out in my bug out vehicle or remain at home at deal with what comes, so like I said what works for you might not work for someone else.
We can still exchange ideas on things that could work and each one of us can decide what might work for us.

BackwoodsHere is hoping that all your projects went well.
Welcome back and I hope to be hearing more from you.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

jebrown - well said.

Backwoods - Welcome back!


----------



## George_H_M (Oct 30, 2008)

Just wanted to chime in here as well. I also was getting tired of posts that were "I am right you are wrong" as well from a couple of posters , but most of them have seemed to move off. With that said I am trying to post a bit more often as well. even if it is to just say hello to someone new or point someone in the right direction for information they are seeking. Also well said JEBrown.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

jebrown said:


> Many things that are tried and true in on situation will not work becasue it has been tried already and it failed.


I just felt that I should quote that.

What works in the southern states will not work in the northern states (lets say in Washington state) .. and the chances of it working in southern Canada (exact same kind of weather as Washington state enjoys) are just as slim. Going further north towards Alaska, Yukon, NWT and Nunavut would not work at all.

Two days ago here in Calgary we were having minor-flooding due to the snow-pack melting because of very high-temperatures. Right now, as I type this I am watching more snow fall and we have had about 6" of fresh snow fall since I went to bed at 11:30 last night. The roads were wet from the flowing waters - they are probably sheet-ice below the fresh snow. Driving conditions will be very bad. Combined with the harsh winter we just had - the pot-holes are large and deep, the puddles are small lakes - and - might be frozen solid. I will be surprised if my Jeep isn't frozen to the ground right now.

Lets just all work together to share what we know and understand.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Toronto is above zero and all the snow is melted away. I'm clearing all my winter gear out of the car. I have spring fever!


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Busier at work, new responsibilities. 

I've been working on getting the siblings thinking about making common preps. Looking at resources for outlines/guides/plans for our considerations, much like ke4sky posted (thanks, 'sky!). I was thinking about a forum project to conglomerate these plans into our own version that we could pick/choose from per our unique circumstances. What do you all think about that project?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I've been looking for a way to get my family members involved. It's like pulling teeth. They're all convinced nothing bad will ever happen to them.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Are your siblings otherwise responsible people? Or do they have some major personal/relationship problems?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Borderline responsible. They have problems bot no worse than anyone else's.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Canadian said:


> I've been looking for a way to get my family members involved. It's like pulling teeth. They're all convinced nothing bad will ever happen to them.


I'm having the same problem. My dad is retired and he has been watching his 401 eroding away for a year and a half now but he is sure everything is going to turn around quickly. I would love to be proven wrong but I don't share his optimism. Most of my friends feel the same way he does. They think the government is going fix things right up. I just can't see how pumping all this new money into the economy can do anything but accelerate inflation. So I quietly grow more food, raise more chickens and goats, and hope for the best while preparing for the worst


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I recently rented a storage locker at my condo to make more room for tools and supplies. I wish I knew how to get people to clue in to the obvious things that are happening all around us.


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

For the last couple of months my time has been mostly divided between clearing my property of a couple of large downed trees (LOTS of firewood ) repairing some water damage on my house and helping a younger couple that just moved into our area with some work on a small farmhouse they bought out here. They moved out from the city with two small young'uns and not a whole lot of budget for fixing up so some of the families have kind of "Adopted" them. They are very prep minded (Lots of spirit but little experiense) and have already become a welcome part of our group.

I think this site has a lot of good people as well as good ideas from a wide range of experiense. We should build on that. Teach and learn...........


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Good for you helping that couple out. If there's anything that motivates me it's good spirit. 

I hope your water damage is minor. Small roof leak? I hope you're not experiencing flooding. 

The middle provinces in Canada are being hit hard by a winter thaw and the river levels have not even risen yet. Not to mention the inevitable ice jams that block up areas around bridges and cause lots of damage.


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

Canadian said:


> Good for you helping that couple out. If there's anything that motivates me it's good spirit.
> 
> I hope your water damage is minor. Small roof leak? I hope you're not experiencing flooding.
> 
> The middle provinces in Canada are being hit hard by a winter thaw and the river levels have not even risen yet. Not to mention the inevitable ice jams that block up areas around bridges and cause lots of damage.


No........No roof problems or flooding thank goodness. The water damage was from a kitchen window that had seperated from it's frame and caused some problems.


----------



## andrearo.662 (Apr 15, 2009)

I am an absolute newbie on this forum and I will try my best in order to post a lot. Often I am thinking about a certain problem but then I am too lazy to switch on the computer and post it in the forum. At a first glance the forum looks really interesting and hopefully it has all the answers to my questions.


----------



## BDM (Jan 9, 2009)

A lot of the stuff you need answers to can be found with the search button, like the general survival stuff....ie winter survival kits, auto kits, etc...

Maybe a stories section would be good too. More personal survival stories and real life tales def help others.


----------

